# Tech Dance! :D



## Thallassa (2. März 2012)

So, wollte mich mal umhören, wie es hier mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad von Tech Dance aussieht, außer "arm" natürlich, wie in Deutschland generell mit der Richtung.

Die Richtung ist ~2004/2005 durch Yoji entstanden, ein Tokyoter Hardtrance DJ von mittlerweile guter Bekanntheit um den Globus. Die Richtung zeichnet sich v.A. durch repetitive, loopige und treibende Techno Beats aus, und sehr trancige Melodien, oft in Verbindung oder bestehend aus "Computersounds" 8/16bit. Heutzutage wird es von einigen Künstlern produziert, ist allerdings immer noch sehr unbekannt, das ganze bewegt sich musikalisch zwischen Hardtechno/Schranz und Hard Trance. Sinn des threats ist a) die Bekanntheit zu steigern (ist mir klar, dass es da keine kommerziellen Erfolge geben wird ) b) eine Liste aller Tech-Dance Künstler zusammenzubekommen damit ich wieder was zum kaufen/hören/mixen habe und c) einfach generell mal sehen, wem Tech Dance von vorneherein ein Begriff ist, dazu gibts die Umfrage. Antwortmöglichkeiten sind selbsterklärend 

Wer sich von Tech Dance ein Bild machen will, der zieht sich am besten mal mein Set auf Soundcloud rein (link @ sig) - wobei hier gesagt werden muss, dass ich das ganze etwas beschleunigt habe, auf 149 statt der üblichen ~140BPM - oder googelt mal die gelisteten Künstler.

Artists:
-Yoji
-Remo-Con
-Night Liberator
-Shibee
-George S
-Mad Child
-The Third Man
-Diablik
-Brent Sadowick
-Romeo Toscani
-Nish
-The Arcade Nation
-Fujin - Ku
-Oyaebu
-Re-Born
-Verjo
-Net shop Boys
-The Acid Woks
-Charlie G
-Conrad S
-E-Craig (eher Tech Trance)
-Vandall
-Vinylgroover
-Groovetune
-Ryoji Takahashi
-Shusei

Die Richtung ist nicht zu verwechseln mit Hard Dance, wo z.B. Lisa Lashes, ASYS, In2ition, Josh Lang etc. dazugehören
Allerdings haben auch Hard Dance Künstler gerne mal Randerscheinungs-Tech-Dance-Tracks.
So, jetzt wird's interessant *wart*


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2012)

Zeig doch mal ein Lied , die armen Hardstyle Leute wissen nicht was das ist


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal ein Lied , die armen Hardstyle Leute wissen nicht was das ist


 
Signatur hätt's auch getan ^^ Aber gut, machen wir mal:

Night Liberator - As if in a Dream
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN8lyHxJWuI

Charlie G - Synchroncity (Remo-Con Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0kAEmqiVec

Yoji - Airport
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv2ybDU0Uts

Nish - Alien Syndrome
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYW74NzRuWc

Shibee - Beeline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rd6ismVZDo


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2012)

iPhone App.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2012)

jung drogen ornanieren jaja wenn man noch kann
nix für mich alten metalhead.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Also, die Sachen sind nicht schlecht, aber ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinerlei stilistischen Unterschied zu ganz normalem Rave-Techno aus Mitte der 90er, außer natürlich produktionstechnisch mehr Perfektion im Sound und logischerweise auch einige neue Synthie-Sounds, denn es gibt nunmal natürlich inzwischen auch ein paar neue Synthies... ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (8. März 2012)

hört sich nicht schlecht an und folglich habe ich dann : Tech Dance! gewählt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Klingt wie die Lottozahlen wenn auch nicht so wertvoll, also mein Fall ist es nicht. Daher ?


----------



## Thallassa (14. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Sachen sind nicht schlecht, aber ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinerlei stilistischen Unterschied zu ganz normalem Rave-Techno aus Mitte der 90er, außer natürlich produktionstechnisch mehr Perfektion im Sound und logischerweise auch einige neue Synthie-Sounds, denn es gibt nunmal natürlich inzwischen auch ein paar neue Synthies... ^^


 
Noooja, ich finde schon, dass es vor allem bei der Struktur der Beats deutliche Unterschiede gibt und das Tempo wurde im VGL zum 95ger Rave gesenkt (160 vs 140)
Wobei, hier ist es natürlich Interpretationssache, wo man den Rave ansetzt, ich denke da gerne an Redemption von RMB ( die erste Version von 1994 versteht sich - die 2.0 war ja Hardtrance) oder Lost in Love von Legend B etc.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2012)

Hab ich zugegeben vor dem Thread hier noch nie was davon gehört O.o


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Noooja, ich finde schon, dass es vor allem bei der Struktur der Beats deutliche Unterschiede gibt und das Tempo wurde im VGL zum 95ger Rave gesenkt (160 vs 140)
> Wobei, hier ist es natürlich Interpretationssache, wo man den Rave ansetzt, ich denke da gerne an Redemption von RMB ( die erste Version von 1994 versteht sich - die 2.0 war ja Hardtrance) oder Lost in Love von Legend B etc.


Also, nur weil der Beat vlt. ein paar neue Ideen hat (die es GARANTIERT auch in den 90ern schon gab, nur halt ohne einen so großen Erfolg, dass man sich heute noch daran erinnert) und schneller ist, kann man doch nicht gleich von einem neuen Genre reden    Vor allem "schneller": es gibt unzählige Rave/Techno-Tracks mit 160-200BPM. Wenn man deswegen dann ein neues Genre ausruft, dann müsste man ja auch sofort neue Genres "gründen", nur weil jemand einen neuen bisher unbekannten Snythiesound verwendet...   Es gibt wirklich genug schnellleren "Rave" aus den 90ern, der den og Dingen recht ähnlich ist, nur halt mit etwas "antiquierteren" Sounds.

Ich finde da jedenfalls viel zu wenig "Neuerungen", um einen eigenen Genrenamen oder gar einen "Hype" zu rechtfertigen, zB dieser Jump-Style-Quatsch hat mich auch schon genervt, das war auch musikalisch nix bahnbrechend neues - wobei da ja noch das dumme Gehüpfe dazukam, DAS war an sich das nervige     gottseidank hört man da in den letzten Monaten nix mehr von...


----------



## Alistair (15. März 2012)

Hi Thallassa,

ein sehr schöner Thread. Ich mag Tech Dance unglaublich gerne, wobei ich es eher Tech Trance nennen würde. Ich höre im Bereich der elektronischen Tanzmusik sehr viel, aber im Moment höre ich am meisten Hard und Tech Trance. 

Tech Trance lässt sich mit Hard Trance und auch Techno und Acid Techno sehr gut mischen.

Die von Dir genannten DJs kenne ich fast alle. Yoji, DiabLik, Oyaebu, Re-Born & Verjo, The Third Man, Nish, Shusei, Ryoji Takahashi, Brent Sadowick, Fujin-Ku (der sich mittlerweile, soviel ich weiß, Kujin-Fu nennt), Vinylgroover, Vandall, sie alle machen echt guten Tech.

Da die Übergänge zwischen Hard und Tech Trance häufig fließend sind, würde ich auch A*S*Y*S und In2ition dazu zählen.

Stana und Jonas Stenberg sind mit die besten Tech-Dance-DJs, wie ich finde. Die gehören auf jeden Fall auch dazu. Weitere Künstler wären:

Tigran Oganezov
Artento Divini
Dustin Zahn
Scot Project
Jochen Miller
Marco V
Steve Angello
Ummet Ozcan
Dave Schiemann
Dart Rayne
Evol Waves
Urry Fefelove & Abramasi
Louk
SickMaN
Johann Stone
Busho
Orjan Nilsen
Ali Wilson
Mark Sherry
Marcel Woods
Argy
Patrick Plaice
Pete Kingwell

Ein paar Beispiele:

*Stana* - _Boombox_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mweHmlwoogU

*Stana* - _Modernity (Dart Rayne Remix)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uK4fN3msxc

*Tigran Oganezov* - _Ethnos_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPNoc2_X89E

*Johann Stone* - _Spitfire_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8gTPfyz6wg

Ich werde gerne weitere Tracks empfehlen. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------

